# THREATHENED to leave UAE after cancellation!!!



## johny100 (Dec 22, 2010)

can anyone help me with this. i had unlimited cantract with my previous employer. i resigned from my job recently and served the notice period (it ended on dec. 21, 20110) they gave me my gratuity followed by the visa cancellation. after that they told me that i should ready a ticket to prove that i am going to leave dubai just before the grace period ends. today ( jan. 19, 2011) they phone called tell me to leave dubai. i refused to do this because i do not have a ticket plus i am still waiting for my new employer to provide me a new visa. so am i in serious trouble now because they are threatened me that they are going to file a case against me at the labor office for my refusal to leave. when i ask them when was my visa cancelled, they gave me two dates, dec 22, and dec 26. i talked to three people, two hr staff and our PRO. they are forcing me to leave today. please advice. thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I believe you have a 30 day grace period to be on another visa...


----------

